

Ask HN: What are your side projects? - hahla


======
jjets718
I just launched my first web app/side project/potential startup today called
PillHQ(<http://www.pillhq.com>). It helps people remember to take their
medications.

------
shreyansj
I made a small and simple web app to complement wikitravel.org -
<http://www.picitravel.com>. Motivation for this site was that I wanted to use
it as a complementary tool for wikitravel.org site. Wikitravel has tons of
useful data but not too many good pictures. My site would get the best
pictures from Flickr and display it in a meaningful fashion. This would allow
you to view all the pics from a destination in one page rather than googling
for individual place. I am still working on making the site faster and adding
more features.

------
polyfractal
<http://comparerc.com> \- Search Engine for the Remote Controlled hobby
(quadrocopters, helicopters, planes, fpv, etc).

It's been a lot of fun because I get to play with ElasticSearch and responsive
JS UIs. Still a long way to go before it is really useful - particularly
categorical browsing and parametric serach.

I've also writing a weekly "In the Trenches" journal about the project:
<http://euphonious-intuition.com/category/comparerc/>

~~~
polyfractal
I'm curious why this was downvoted...the OP asked for side projects so I
posted mine. Did I miss something here?

------
richhollis
<http://wshoppr.com/about> \- Window Shopper: It's a chrome extension that
lets you save products you like by simply dragging and dropping the product
image to a bar that pops up when you start dragging. It's a shopping bag for
the entire internet. So far the people that have used it love the way the
dragging works unlike the traditional bookmarklet approach. I built it with a
good friend and great UX designer @jesseddy.

------
ryanackley
I made a little development tool for Chrome that does live reload and lets you
save directly from the devtools. <http://tin.cr>

------
Lasher
Aardwolf MUD, has been my side project since 1996 and not stopping any time
soon. <http://www.aardwolf.com>

~~~
hboon
Hey! I spent lots of time there the few years around 2000. Have you finally
rewrote it in Java yet? :)

~~~
Lasher
Java couldn't keep up as we grew. It was rewritten and finally finished in
2007, the main core is still pure 'C' with the rest in Lua. Using Lua was
probably the best single decision we ever made in terms of flexibility and
what we've been able to do with mob AI. Still going strong, drop by some time,
or join the FB Page...

------
ianpurton
<http://status2k.com> \- Server dashboard script.

<https://www.strongcoin.com> \- Bitcoin e-wallet.

<https://www.bitcoinary.com> \- Bitcoin market place.

<http://servermonitoringhq.com> \- Server monitoring.

------
smartial_arts
1\. Speed up Twitter reading <http://nimblegecko.com>

2\. Automated transactions export from my bank(s)
<https://github.com/ArtS/nab-export> <https://github.com/ArtS/28degrees-
export> (adding YNAB support at the moment)

------
mikelbring
<https://forgetfail.com> \- I had some clients request database backups. So I
built a service for it.

~~~
nmridul
Just a suggestion - You may want to change You're to Your in the line - "Don't
fail to forget to back up you're databases."

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Actually, that's true but you need to change this to "Don't fail to _remember_
to backup your databases" or something similar, right now you're telling me to
make sure to forget it. :)

------
tekknolagi
<http://brightswipe.com> \- Brightswipe: It's a fast, open-source, and better
looking version of the Pirate Bay, with more features coming soon (SSL,
connect to swarm and get new torrents, node-to-node communication, etc). The
design right now is godawful (since I designed it) but we have a new design
coming out in a few days. It'll be gorgeous.

------
cmars
I'm developing an OpenPGP keyserver in Golang.
<http://launchpad.net/hockeypuck>

------
wonjun
Will soon be launching site with information on products releasing in the
future and to gauge level of anticipation of people.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4379664> Wish you the best of luck with
your app! <http://www.hypejar.com>

------
decadentcactus
<http://beta.minecraftsaver.com/> \- Backup/displays for Minecraft worlds

<http://steamxl.com> \- Chrome extension, coming along slowly, but haven't
spent too much time on it. Still learned a lot from it.

------
dholowiski
<http://localbeer.me> \- find locally brewed beer (only has partial data right
now, don't panic if it doesn't find any beer near you).

This has basically been my playground for cool things - geolocation, facebook
actions, rich snippets and more.

------
mattpass
<http://icecoder.net/> open source web based IDE

------
stephenou
<http://NeedNumbers.me> \- a weekend project I did before school starts. It
solves one simple problem of having to manually type in names and numbers
after you asked for contacts on Facebook.

------
calgaryeng
<http://easyretirementplanning.ca> \- Not only is this a side project, it's
also my first foray into web development! (I am a chemical engineer).

------
expralitemonk
I created a web design tool and micro-webhost that allows you to create
websites using just your browser. <https://www.taigen.us/demo>

------
sideprojectbook
We just launched an ebook on this very topic:

<http://www.sideprojects.com>

37 side projects, many of which are from Hacker News.

------
falseto
I just launched my week-end side project called Chatsoul.com. A chat
application powered by Websync Comet Server: <http://chatsoul.com>

------
wazari972
I'm working on <https://github.com/wazari972/WebAlbums3/> , a website + FUSE-
based Filesystem to organize photos

------
adam-_-
I'm working on <http://twitcherhq.com> \- social media analytics and
monitoring for startups and small businesses.

------
jakewavelabs
I'm working on Crowd - It's a music service that offers free music streaming
powered by Youtube - <http://crowd.im>

------
niico
<http://heynico.com> is a tiny UI design agency focused on startups, mobile
and landinge pages design.

------
qwerty69
I just started my first side project a few weeks ago:

<http://www.social-permissions.com> \- Unified way to manage the privacy and
permssion settings of social sites!

It was quite interesting to learn how to develop plugins for Firefox, Chrome &
Safari using HTML & JS

<http://www.nowiam.at> \- HTML5 Based Location Sharing

A proof of concept how good the HTML5 geolocation feature works among
different browsers

------
kimura
I am working on a real estate listings management platform.
<http://www.realtywarp.com>

~~~
griffindy
what a great idea! I've been working on a place where potential landlords and
renters could connect, as using craigslist is just a hellish experience:
<http://github.com/griffindy/Rently>. is this just for landlords?

~~~
dopamean
a friend of mine cofounded a project that sounds similar. www.rentobo.com

~~~
kimura
Looks well polished.

------
searlm
<http://toutday.com> \- Simpler iPhone mood tracking. My first _real_ iOS app.

------
roam
<http://widgetthemes.be/> \- premium jQuery UI themes that don't suck.

------
philip1209
A venture capital lecture series for my campus:

<http://wute.vc>

------
Minbot
<http://www.heystartup.com> \- online pitching platform

------
mleonhard
I'm making an Internet protocol for sending money. It is like SMTP for
payments.

------
revorad
Share What You Make - <http://swym.me>

------
apsurd
publishing platform for coders/builders: <http://ruhoh.com>

~~~
tekknolagi
Damn, this is so cool! I love it. I think I'm going to switch from Wordpress,
actually.

